# First time out of tha cage & wing clipping.



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

Pichu and the gang got to get out of their cage and explore yesterday and it was hilarious to see them flying around although they kept bumping on the walls so I had to clip their wings. Today they won't go out since they are still getting used to their new wings but if they feel better tomorrow I'll let them out on a play gym....first I have to buy/make one  

We had to spray them with water to weight them down and be able to catch them...then hubby hold them while I trimmed their feathers...he kept millet in front of them so they could concentrate on eating instead of what was going on and didn't let them see me clipping their wings...BUT, it was traumatizing anyway. I still have mixed feelings but if they're gonna live with us flying won't be necessary...I'll protect them from predators and provide food so there's no use for their wings. Besides my tiels weren't handraised SO I have to do everything I can to socialize them and tame them so they can be around my children.......I know...I'm trying to excuse the wing clipping thing


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Clipped wings are preferable to crashing into walls. Cockatiels are very strong flyers, and even when they're clipped many of them can still fly well enough to get across a room or two.


----------



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

I clipped primaries, secondaries and terciaries feathers...it was exhausting!!!! Sunny can't fly at all but Monkey glides a bit although the trim lenght is exactly the same (just above the cover feathers). Pichu hasn't tried them yet but I think he is able to at least glide since he was moving too much and I had to trim few centimeters above the cover feathers. Is Sunny who worries me because I don't want her to fall down and get hurt


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Well actually you're just supposed to cut the primaries... but what's done is done and the feathers will grow back. You do want them to be able to glide rather than fall like rocks. When you have them out, try to keep Sunny in areas where she'll have a relatively soft landing if she goes down. Like a carpeted area.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sunny should be OK, just keep a close eye on her while she's out, and like tielfan said.. put her somewhere where there's going to be soft landing.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I dunno how Sandy does it but he flys around spinning around my living room all the time, hes a very good flyer, Missy will copy him sometimes but Teallie is lazy and wont even come out the cage half the time, and I can't intervine either otherwise i'll be hand mauled lol


----------

